# Will we ever see landscape launcher in native dpi?



## digitsix (Jul 10, 2012)

I was going to apply the 'hack' to allow landscape mode on my n7, but then as I was doing it I saw that I actually had to down-tune my dpi settings in order for it to work. This prevented me from doing it. Sure I want to be able to use my tab in landscape mode, but not at the expense of resolution.

Does this hack actually change the DPI at which things are displayed or does it not actually have any effect on the resolution you are seeing on the screen?


----------



## moelsen (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure its just what's reported to apps and stuff and doesn't actually change your resolution. You could always try it and switch back too.


----------



## ragnarokx (Dec 22, 2011)

There is a stock launcher that rotates posted in the Galaxy Nexus section of XDA, so yes it is possible.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

